# SL Restoration - RS4 Correction with GTechniq C1 & EXOv2



## slrestoration

Welcome to another installment,

We were contacted by the owner of this 2007 Audi RS4 as he wanted to give his new purchase a new lease of life. A keen detailing enthusiast, he wanted highly durable protection with simple maintainance so the choice was a Correction Detail, including a wheel refurbishment & engine bay detail, plus full GTechniq exterior protection

So on arrival we began assessing the task at hand









The usual grime that you'd expect



























The dreaded carpet arch liners!!









Wheels were refurbished while i was finishing another detail (shown very briefly at the end of this write up) so these fortunately didn't need a great deal of cleaning









Nothing more than a light film of dirt over the car itself









We began as always by giving the arches & lower sections a pre-soak with AutoFinesse Citrus Power prior to rinsing









Arches deep cleaned with Meguiar's Super Degreaser diluted 1:4 and a long handled Vikan brush









Grilles given some intensive cleaning with Britemax GrimeOut diluted 1:2 with both a detail brush









And the baby wheel woolie









Shuts also cleaned with GrimeOut









Particular attention was given to the hinges so AutoFinesse Oblitarate was also used









Leaving this result









Foamed with Valet PRO Snow Foam Combo 2 at 60c to soften all the bonded dirt (this has been specially designed for the preparation stage with both cleaning & degreasing agents)









The usual areas tackled with a detailing brush









Engine bay was to be steam cleaned so the shuts, slam panel & bonnet were tackled with Grime Out with the excess being wiped away with old MF's


















Rinsed at 60c then safely washed via the 2BM with GTechniq GWash and the GTechniq Wash Mitt 


















Arches & lower sections with a Dooka wheel mitt









After rinsing via the pressure washer at 30c the car was given a quick dry with an I4Detailing plush drying towel









Then it was time for the first stage of decontamination with AutoFinesse Oblitarate (drying the car first gave it a bit more bite as opposed to applying to a wet surface)









Left to dwell for a few minutes









Then wiped away with an old MF









Another foam before the 2nd stage of decontamination with CarPro Iron X









Working away









Time for a final soak with the Snow Foam Combo 2, this time at 30c (you can see the IronX running away)









Thoroughly rinsed with the pressure washer, followed by an open hose. It was into the unit for final stage of decontamination.

I opted for the new CarPro Polyshave block with AutoFinesse Glide as lubricant


















Decontamination fully complete it was back outside for a final foam and rinse again at 30c


















Back into the unit and dried with Extra Large i4D Uber Yellow Premium Drying Towels and the Metro Blaster for all the water traps



























First job up was to steam clean the engine bay with the Nilfisk 51H and a detailing brush (some areas were given a little extra help with Grime Out)









Dressed with Britemax Rubber max diluted 1:3, sprayed on & left to dwell









Leaving this









The standard Spies Hecker 7010 wipedown before any further work commences









Delicate trims were taped up using 3M 3030 masking tape


















Measurements of rear tailgate badges taken, before being heated & removed with dental floss









Vehicle inspected & depths taken with the Delfesko DFT









A few signs of poor re-finishing









And the defects to be dealt with



























Correction work carried out with the Flex VRG3401 and a mixture of Megiuar's D300 on a MF cutting pad









and Menzerna 3.02 with a Lake Country Orange Hydrotech coupled with constant IPA wipedowns & lighting checks









Dealing with the poor refinishing on the bonnet was a task of patience . . .



























Paintwork then refined, again with the Flex and Menzerna 106FA on a Lake Country Crimson Hydrotech Pad









This left me with the following finish. Flake really coming alive & the Avus Silver looking nice & crisp













































Rear Quarter Before









And after









Bootlid before and after









Rear bumper stained with carbon deposits









And after









Once the polishing was completed it was on to the anodised trims with Werkstat Prime


















After a double IPA wipedown it was time for the 1st stage of LSP in the form of GTechniq C1









This was removed with two MF's to ensure no residue remained and checked with the Brinkmann for remaining residue









The labourious task of protecting the grilles with GTechniq C4 (i find a cotton bud is ideal for getting right into the grilles) All the other plastics were also protected 


















Tailpipes brought back to life with Britemax Easy Cut Metal Polish and #0000 wire wool


















Then sealed with Britemax AF100+ Metal Sealant









Interior was given a hoover and wipedown with particular attention paid to the floormats. These were scrubbed with Britemax Interior Cleaner then steam cleaned with the Nilfisk









Badges all taped up for re-fitting









On to the 2 post ramp to remove the wheels









Wheels fully protected insdie & out with GTechniq C5









Tyres dressed with GTechniq T1









Wheels torqued up to manufacturers specification









The glass had all been treated with GTechniq G1 by the customer so they were just given a good clean with AutoFinesse Crystal









Everything dealt with it was time for the second stage of the LSP with GTechniq EXOv2 (this was applied with a suede MF cloth, 2 coats 30 mins apart)









And here's the end result

















































































The previous job was a very tired Phantom Black RS6 that received a GTechniq Gold Treatment and wheel refurbishment. This was also finished with C1& topped with EXOv2. I've tried to sum it up in a few photos. Correction shots are all pre refinement













































Thanks to Mat @ i4detailing for delivering much of the supplies needed for the RS4 detail on his weekend off

Hope you all enjoyed the write up, if you made it this far of course . . .


----------



## Scrim-1-

Cracking work as always Nick, always look forward to your write ups.


----------



## AaronGTi

Outstanding as always Chief :thumb:


----------



## Alan W

I hope the owner was pleased because that is a stunning turnaround befitting of an awesome performance car!  :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## andyrst

great work


----------



## slrestoration

Scrim-1- said:


> Cracking work as always Nick, need the Reston the write up :lol:


Thanks mate, they have to be done in stages now as my laptop crashed halfway through the Maserati write up & its not good when that happens with no facility to save it all


----------



## Bkjames

Looks stunning excellent work :thumb:


Brian


----------



## slrestoration

Alan W said:


> I hope the owner was pleased because that is a stunning turnaround befitting of an awesome performance car!  :thumb:
> 
> Alan W


Thanks Alan, hope you're well mate. He was actually speechless for a short while when i delivered it back, but lets just say he was very happy with the result :thumb:


----------



## Ns1980

You continually set 'the' standard...and break it!

This was a write up I was particularly looking forward to - and it hasn't disappointed!

One question - how did you make a template for the boot badge location?


----------



## slrestoration

Ns1980 said:


> You continually set 'the' standard...and break it!
> 
> This was a write up I was particularly looking forward to - and it hasn't disappointed!
> 
> One question - how did you make a template for the boot badge location?


Thanks Nick, much appreciated :thumb:

If you study the pics, the measurements are taken with 1" or 25mm tape. For instance, the RS4 badge was 20mm in from the left edge & 65mm up from the base. Then with a 5 & 15mm spacing between the text. Fortunately after years of practice i'm able to mark most increments by eye with the aid of tape which enables to me to replace them with out the need for tape measures, rulers etc & thus reducing the risk of marking the freshly polished paintwork


----------



## bigslippy

Great write up and both cars looking very sharp Nick:argie: What did you use to remove the carbon deposits at the rear of the RS4?


----------



## Summit Detailing

Absolutely superb Nick!...of course

I think I prefer Avus Silver to Sprint Blue on RS4's now having seen this!:thumb::car:

How do you think durability would be affected if Exo.v2 didn't have the C1 base?


----------



## slrestoration

bigslippy said:


> Great write up and both cars looking very sharp Nick:argie: What did you use to remove the carbon deposits at the rear of the RS4?


Many thanks. The carbon deposits actually came off with Menzerna 3.02 on the Flex, however the other defects needed harsher cutting with D300 & the MF pad


----------



## sydtoosic

nice work, i love the gray color on the first Audi.


----------



## slrestoration

Summit Detailing said:


> Absolutely superb Nick!...of course
> 
> I think I prefer Avus Silver to Sprint Blue on RS4's now having seen this!:thumb::car:
> 
> How do you think durability would be affected if Exo.v2 didn't have the C1 base?


Thanks Chris. EXOv2 definately has increased durability elements & is more user friendly to apply. That said i have cars with just EXOv1 still going strong almost 18 months on :thumb: However my personal preference is to top C1 with EXO which IMO gives the best of both worlds


----------



## CraigQQ

Nice work matey boy.. was it #allnightclub on this one?


----------



## slrestoration

CraigQQ said:


> Nice work matey boy.. was it #allnightclub on this one?


Thanks matey, what do you think ?? :tumbleweed: Both the 4 & the 6 :lol:

There really is nothing like the #allnightaudiclub


----------



## Goodfella36

Beautiful work and enjoying reading your write ups alot thank you


----------



## CraigQQ

slrestoration said:


> Thanks matey, what do you think ?? :tumbleweed: Both the 4 & the 6 :lol:
> 
> There really is nothing like the #allnightaudiclub


that RS4 cab I did in 2011 was my induction to the #allnightclub actually.. my first overnighter... and funny enough the first ever Exo'd full car in the world!

can't beat the #allnightaudiclub indeed!


----------



## unique detail

Superb write up as usual Nick along with quality workmanship.!!!!


----------



## Racer

Great Detail Skills :thumb:

Inspiring Work Nick :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## JBirchy

Incredible work Nick, once again its a very enjoyable read too! I saw a few pictures of the RS6 over on twitter, a particular favourite of mine!

Thanks for sharing!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DetailedClean

Fabulous work, nice write up too


----------



## tonyy

Great job:thumb:


----------



## Mumbles

Awesome work! That RS4 looks gorgeous! :thumb:


----------



## gtechrob

lovely job as ever Nick - think you should rate each job by the number of 6 packs of redbull you consumed :lol: 

good to hear martin is a happy boy - think he was pretty much one of the first ever Gtechniq customers back in 2004


----------



## Zetec-al

Lovely write up and fantastic work.


----------



## Auto Detox

Lovely job Nick & nice clean crisp photo's too :thumb:

Baz


----------



## Keith_Lane

Cracking work mate, enjoyed that write-up!!


----------



## gally

Stunning work Nick! I know how hard that paint is! 

Such an unassuming colour on the RS4. Loved it on my TT. Really came to life when properly cleaned. 

Already looking forward to your next write up! Oh I had to laugh at the masking tape and badges. Takes me back to my apprenticeship as does the badge taping!

Oh and can't you copy and paste into a word document during the write up and keep saving? I always do this just in case.


----------



## D.Taylor R26

great write up of products and process' used. top work and amazing levels of detail. 

how did you like EXO v2??

Dave


----------



## Soul Hudson

Suberb work and a pleasure to read.

Always learn something from your write ups.

Stunning work on the RS4.


----------



## cotter

Superb work as ever Nick :thumb:


----------



## dsms

Lovely work and pics


----------



## Craighightower

Awesome detail. For the rs4 is the colour monza silver? I am looking at a car in that colour but was put off by the possible lack of depth to the shine. If the rs4 is monza silver then no concerns as lots of shine.

Thanks


----------



## stevenebm

Great job there.


----------



## TopSport+

looks good


----------



## Alan W

Craighightower said:


> For the rs4 is the colour monza silver?
> 
> Thanks


The RS4 is Avus Silver, a beautiful and rare(ish) Audi colour.

Alan W


----------



## SimonBash

You've done it again mate:thumb:

Looks an easy job for you compared to the unbelievable work on the Touring

No one does it better IMO


----------



## StamGreek

The whole process is perfect..lovely engine bay and car...well done


----------



## Dan J

Great work Nick and nice detailed write up, good pics too


----------



## fitz

Stunning work!! Thanks for a great right up, i thoroughly enjoyed reading it!


----------



## whittaker94

great write up, looking very good!


----------



## paul200

That is just perfection!

Is it me or does the RS4 badge in the front grille look too high up? Maybe having a mad 5 minutes, but just looks a bit out of place to me!

Always wanted one of these, but the insurance has always been far too far high to justify one.


----------



## paddy328

Badges at the back look wonky to me........

Only joking mate. Stunning work as usual. I tried the megs MF system on the rupes on a new cayenne the other day as you suggested and it worked great. 

What's the Carpro block like? I've seen the towel, but not used either.

Francis


----------



## Luis

Super 
Good job :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration

D.Taylor R26 said:


> how did you like EXO v2??


IMO it spreads a little easier to the original probably due to priming the pad slightly more than the spray. Since this write up my preferred method of application has become one of the Zaino style cotton applicators, 4 dabs per panel & as you go it gets more & more loaded with product therefor spreading further & further :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration

paddy328 said:


> I tried the megs MF system on the rupes on a new cayenne the other day as you suggested and it worked great.
> 
> What's the Carpro block like? I've seen the towel, but not used either.
> 
> Francis


Glad to have been able to help mate :thumb:

It takes a bit of getting used to but is very effective, something else that also works well is the CarPro snow soap as a clay lube 1:8 with your normal mild /medium clay. I've not tried the towel yet . . .


----------



## slrestoration

Thanks for everyone who's taken the time to read the thread & comment. As always it's much appreciated


----------



## 524jus

Great work, looks outstanding!


----------



## rhyst

Cracking jobs job 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Charge Chris

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Black.MB

Top work, excellent writeup:thumb:


----------



## id_doug

Cracking job and stunning car. Really enjoyed the write up and great pictures. Thank you


----------



## enc

Great car, amazing detail, fantastic pics :thumb:


----------



## B17BLG

stunning work on a stunning car


----------



## ffrs1444

Wow top work


----------



## te-75

Wow, great Job!
May we see some beading pics and or a sheeting Video?
That would be fine.
Have a nice day, 
Thanks te-75


----------



## elsad-140

great work


----------



## James Bagguley

Could have been a bit more comprehensive! :lol: 
Seriously stunning work there, the attention to detail is amazing, makes my car look dirty when i have just finished cleaning it!


----------



## Steve Saunders

Incredible work, really enjoyed reading that. 

Stunning!


----------



## Clyde

Good write up and stunning results. I need one of these in the avant guise!


----------



## Rascal_69

Your work is amazing nick. 

I really do think you and Kelly are my all time favourites.


----------



## sparkie1401

WOW, how much does a similar service cost to a smaller car?


----------



## gtechpete

Fantastic thread Nick. A level of detailing a lot of other chaps can only dream of 

Keep banging them up mate, always a pleasure to read.


----------



## focustjohn

Looks awesome  I'm planning on doing my dads rs4 after Xmas, it has tree sap stains all over the roof as it never gets used!


----------



## diesel x

Great work on both of them.


----------



## DebbieOCD

Cracking write up, thoroughly enjoyed the read. Stunning results on a gorgeous car!


----------



## BoostJunky86

Nice results! Always have a look when I drive by to see what's there lol


----------



## cocos

Outstanding work on this very nice car!


----------



## TonyH38

Outstanding work on a fantastic car.


----------



## magpieV6

mmmmmmmmmmm, stunning.


----------



## talisman

Good few tips there for everyone......not just a slideshow....top work


----------



## Mr A4

Great write up and superb work!


----------



## Scooba

Lovely work and write up , Thank you for sharing


----------



## SimonBash

Superb as always Nick, extremely crisp for avus silver!:thumb:


----------



## taz007

beaut car. great clean up


----------



## Starbuck88

That is great  It looks better than brand new!


----------



## Storry

This looks superb!


----------



## DaveEP2

Great work!! Looks lovely


----------



## Leebo310

Awesome work mate


----------



## ted11

One of the best and informative threads that have have read in a long time, your photos and descriptions are fantastic as is your work.
Lovely work.


----------



## paranoid73

:thumb:


----------



## justinio

Great job and a really good write up!


----------



## isctony

An inspiring read. Shame it is dark outside or would be out there right now!


----------



## Eurogloss

Great work Nick , both cars came up really good :thumb:

Mario


----------



## SuperColin

Outstanding !

What tape did you use to refit the badge ?


----------



## yuan2211

my car could do with this treatment..


HELP!!!!!!!


----------



## Biglittlebera

Both look amazing


----------



## slrestoration

SuperColin said:


> Outstanding !
> 
> What tape did you use to refit the badge ?


Thanks Colin, I used 3M 80323 double sided adhesive tape for the refitting of the badges


----------



## OCDcherry

cracking work there.


----------



## NMH

Fantastic write up. Great job.


----------



## yerfeetstoobig

An amazing turnaround, looking great


----------



## GreenyR

Fantastic write up and great results as usual :thumb:


----------



## Matty77

Superb detail and an awesome write up!


----------



## Storry

I need to try some of these products!


----------



## sm81

HAS it still PROTECTION?


----------



## P4ulH40

Outstanding work and very good write up bud


----------



## mikehoneyman

Thanks for showcasing such truly brilliant 'true' Detailing work Nick, I aspire to provide services at your level one day.


----------



## N8KOW

Super work


----------

